# Am I a ENTP or ESTP?



## Mina0727

The first time I took the personality test I was an ENTP. I recently took it again and it said I was an ESTP. Intuitive by 46% and sensing by 54%. How do I get an accurate assessment? Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Grey

I recommend first looking and comparing the two descriptions to see which one you feel fits you more. Also, the functions of the two types are quite different: ENTPs use Ne dominant, while ESTPs use Se dominant. Have you explored and gained knowledge of functions yet?


----------



## TreeBob

The differences between ENTP and ESTP is huge and easy to see in RL.


----------



## Korvyna

Visit the ENTP and ESTP subforums and see which group you relate more too.


----------



## LeelooDallas

maybe you're like me and kind of somewhere in the middle. sometimes it's easy to tell the difference but for those of us who are good at seeing both the big picture and the details, comfortable with both abstract and concrete thought,and able to easily shift focus on both the foreground and the background it not as easy to tell.

ExTP works :crazy:


----------



## Iapetus

Mina: Are you athletic? Do you participate in sports? Are you physically strong? Or are you a little on the soft side? This can be a clue whether you are S or N.


----------



## Liontiger

Iapetus said:


> Mina: Are you athletic? Do you participate in sports? Are you physically strong? Or are you a little on the soft side? This can be a clue whether you are S or N.


Erm, not so sure that this is a good indicator of S or N. I've always been athletic and in shape, and I'm a strong N.

Based on my own impressions, ESTPs are a lot more realistic than ENTPs. They can see exactly how things really are, and they're not afraid to give you are reality check (that's what I keep them around for :laughing. As an ENTP, I can sometimes get lost in my own ideas that aren't necessarily true in reality.


----------



## Perseus

*Leopard or Lizard ?*



Mina0727 said:


> The first time I took the personality test I was an ENTP. I recently took it again and it said I was an ESTP. Intuitive by 46% and sensing by 54%. How do I get an accurate assessment? Anyone have any insight?


*

In Perseus Modern Animism this would be a slinky Puma or Leopard ESTP or a fierce Lizard or Snake or Iguana. 

Perhaps, less attractive, the Monitor Lizard ENTP.
*


----------



## Iapetus

This is a fatal flaw of the MBTI and one which has been written about extensively. I'm talking about the dichotomies. Most people are going to find themselves midway on at least one of the scales. This is bad theory and makes for an equally bad test. That's why many just use their mbti test results as a gateway to exploring all the type descriptions and then figuring out which one best describes them.

I realize that criticizing the MBTI on a forum like this is almost like heresy. People sometimes cling to their favorite personality theory almost as much as to a religion. To be fair ALL paper and pencil tests fall short of what they are trying to do - that is give a person accurate self-knowledge. 

For whatever reason Minas doesn't seem to be participating in this thread. Based on that I would guess she is probably more S than N.


----------



## Liontiger

Iapetus said:


> This is a fatal flaw of the MBTI and one which has been written about extensively. I'm talking about the dichotomies. Most people are going to find themselves midway on at least one of the scales. This is bad theory and makes for an equally bad test. That's why many just use their mbti test results as a gateway to exploring all the type descriptions and then figuring out which one best describes them.
> 
> I realize that criticizing the MBTI on a forum like this is almost like heresy. People sometimes cling to their favorite personality theory almost as much as to a religion. To be fair ALL paper and pencil tests fall short of what they are trying to do - that is give a person accurate self-knowledge.
> 
> For whatever reason Minas doesn't seem to be participating in this thread. Based on that I would guess she is probably more S than N.


You're right, it is slightly risky to say such things on an MBTI forum. However, we all need to be reminded of it from time to time. I wouldn't go so far as to say that MBTI (or rather, the Jungian theory behind it) is a bad system. It is a useful tool in beginning to understand yourself and others, as well as one step closer to figuring out human nature. Until a better alternative presents itself, the MBTI will remain amongst the top personality theories, in my opinion.


----------



## priestess

Mina0727 said:


> The first time I took the personality test I was an ENTP. I recently took it again and it said I was an ESTP. Intuitive by 46% and sensing by 54%. How do I get an accurate assessment? Anyone have any insight?


Take the enneagram personality test. There is a correlation between the enneagram and MBTI - meaning, if you know your enneagram type - you may be able to determine (or confirm) your MBTI type. 

ESTPs are most likely to be (in this order): a Type 7, Type 3 or Type 1

ENTPs are most likely to be (in this order): a Type 7, 8, 3 or 6. 

You can see that there's obviously overlap here (unfortunately it makes it hard to differentiate). Both ESTPs and ENTPs are commonly Sevens and Threes (to a lesser degree). However, if you type a 1, 6 or 8 on the Enneagram you can be more certain of your enneagram since it's only represented by one of the two MBTI types. 

Based on personal experience:

My brother is an ESTP - it's all about fun, fun, fun with him. He is very active and playful. He has many friends. He likes to entertain (But that also describes the Type 7 - the Adventurer/Entertainer). He can also be very stable and serious when it comes to work. But it's not the focus of his life. 

My partner is an ENTP/INTP - he can also be fun, entertaining, and playful, But he's more into intellectual play - puns, jokes, etc. Although he comes across as very easy going, he's also very driven, very vocal and can really push his own agenda (i.e. - what he wants). He's a leader.

Both are very "happy" individuals. 

Not sure these descriptions help, but maybe you relate to one more than the other.


----------



## TreeBob

priestess said:


> Take the enneagram personality test. There is a correlation between the enneagram and MBTI - meaning, if you know your enneagram type - you may be able to determine (or confirm) your MBTI type.
> 
> ESTPs are most likely to be (in this order): a Type 7, Type 3 or Type 1
> 
> ENTPs are most likely to be (in this order): a Type 7, 8, 3 or 6.
> 
> You can see that there's obviously overlap here (unfortunately it makes it hard to differentiate). Both ESTPs and ENTPs are commonly Sevens and Threes (to a lesser degree). However, if you type a 1, 6 or 8 on the Enneagram you can be more certain of your enneagram since it's only represented by one of the two MBTI types.
> 
> .


We can be 8's too :dry:


----------



## entpreter

I have gone through this question in my mind plenty of times in the past. 

I still think I'm an ENTP for reasons that I will explain in a minute. Compared to my brother, an ESTP, there are a lot of differences. I was unsure when I received an ENTP on a M-B test, because some of the descriptions, Kiersey's in particular, are so narrow that I questioned the results, but I knew that the descriptions of ESTP sounded like me only to someone who didn't know me well. 

I am an a-typical ENTP I suppose. I don't care about techy things (although I can navigate using them well, I have little patience for them and dislike trendy things like i-pods *er, sorry*), I have absolutely no interest in engineering or creating new innovative technology, and am quite lazy at deciding my career choice/educational future. I choose to use my intuition navigating human systems rather than technological or business related systems. I can see relationships between people, places, events and how they will unfold. I constantly ove-analyze almost everything (ex: what was said; what their actions meant, what are they thinking right now, what can I do to change this outcome), and I can see overall concepts easily, but not necessarily details. I will also debate for fun for longer than probably most others would prefer, and it literally gets my heart beating with excitement. 

I'd suggest you to pay more attention to if you analyze many options (not necessarily minor things, but everything) or if you make decisions rather quickly and get it done with. I could be wrong here.


----------



## Izhu

Mina0727 said:


> The first time I took the personality test I was an ENTP. I recently took it again and it said I was an ESTP. Intuitive by 46% and sensing by 54%. How do I get an accurate assessment? Anyone have any insight?


 hey!!! me too!! it says that i'm 50% S and 50% N..... right in the middle......................


----------

